# problem-solving watering dilemma



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey folks,

I just completed a nearly full reno with TTTF. No germination yet, as it's only been a couple of days. I've been watering 3-4 per day.

So here is the issue: I've got 20k of lawn that needs water. I don't have irrigation. I can do 3-4 times per day because I am utterly committed to giving my seed every advantage that I can. 
But I have to move around the yard to reach all areas with my hose. I go from one side of the yard to the parallel side of the yard. That is the only way that I can get full coverage. I've established a walking line and plan to use the neighbors yard later on so that I don't have to walk on baby grass.

I'm using a 100 foot hose. That means that, 3-4 times per day, I am dragging and smacking a heavy, rough hose across my yard--all over the seeds and soil and, eventually, it be be all over baby grass. That can't be good, right?

Solutions?

I realize that this is a bit of a hail mary situation. But I never cease to be amazed by the creative solutions offered by the forum, so I thought I would at least see if anyone has a workaround that they've used.

I am not doing an irrigation system this season.

If I had a bit more water pressure, I would be able to cover the entire yard without dragging the hose to the other side. I need about ten more feet to cover parallel (or opposing) sides. Is there some kind of sprinkler head that I could use that would increase the spray distance?

Or perhaps I am making too much of the hose dragging across baby grass? I'm not walking on it, after all.

I'm all ears if you have any thoughts.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Use multiple hoses on hose guides.



You can make your own out of wire for cheap. These hold the hose up in the air so you don't get a line in the grass.

While you're at it, hook up the hoses to an Orbit 4 port timer and you can go about your business, it will water 3 times a day automatically.



https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-58872N-Complete-Yard-Watering/dp/B003LY4I28/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1506482637&sr=8-6&keywords=orbit+4+outlet+timer

Probably cost you a little over $100 for the setup, but the pace of mind is priceless.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

You don't want to be dragging the hose across the just-germinated grass.

Even without the hose guides, you could just buy multiple hoses (and sprinkler heads) and not move them. Either disconnect / reconnect the hoses each time you water a different area, or get a multi-way manual valve, or one of the multi-port timers as described by j4c11 above.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

*Raises hand* I can help you with your problem! You might have seen the renovation that I've done on my front yard. I had 1x 100' hose, and 2x50' hose. I just upgraded to another 100' hose to use in the back yard, but that's for another project. I've been using it for the past few days with a 3rd sprinkler I purchased to make watering my yard much easier.

When I was watering the yard before I did my renovation, I was using metal impact sprinklers, and as I added more on the same feed hose, of course my distance went down. When I tried to add a 3rd sprinkler, the water pressure wasn't enough to cause the impact head to rotate back to the start point, so it'd just sit there and **sput sput sput** in the same spot.

All that changed when I bought the Orbit Gear Drive sprinkler. I can run up to 4 of them off of my same 100' hose that goes into a brass splitter manifold.

I absolutely love that sprinkler. It's got 6 settings, with the ability to change the diffusion pattern of the spray, and it can really move some water. I love the fact that I can run 4 on just one hose supplying pressure to it. It's pretty easy for me to use the 100' hose that I drape along the bushes, up the driveway to the sidewalk, and plant the furthest hose in the neighbor's yard, aimed toward my yard. I set the other heads up to where they overlap, as they should for consistent watering. I take note of where the throws end, and when it's time to move the sprinklers, I don't have to drag as much hose around, just the hoses from the manifold. The only time I have to move the manifold is when it's time to take everything up for the night, but most of the time, I just leave it in the driveway, behind the hedges. Don't leave your hose on your lawn!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

social port said:


> But I never cease to be amazed by the creative solutions offered by the forum, so I thought I would at least see if anyone has a workaround that they've used.


See what I mean?

These are perfect-fit solutions and helpful information for my situation. I'm thinking carefully about my options.

CK, could you explain a bit more about your setup? Do you have the 100 ft hose running from the spigot on your house to the splitter manifold, which then supplies the water to your four other hoses? I'm asking because I am trying to determine how you are maintaining sufficient water pressure.
If I put the splitter manifold on the spigot connected to the house and then run four hoses out to each sprinkler, I'm thinking that the pressure might not be sufficient. On the other hand, having the longer hose carrying most of the water out to yard, with that hose then connected to the manifold--that setup seems better suited to delivering sufficient pressure. But I'm really not sure about all of this...

At this point, I'm thinking it might be best to go for the Orbit system, coupled with the Orbit sprinkler. I have impact sprinklers, and I figure that they would not be suitably powered. Not matter what, I'm going to use the hose guides.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

The orbit sprinkler is way better than the impact I used to use. Great coverage. It doesn't work it's way out of the ground either like an impact does.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

social port said:


> CK, could you explain a bit more about your setup? At this point, I'm thinking it might be best to go for the Orbit system, coupled with the Orbit sprinkler. I have impact sprinklers, and I figure that they would not be suitably powered. Not matter what, I'm going to use the hose guides.


Sure thing. I'll take a picture of it later today, but your description is correct. My spigot is about 50' from the edge of my driveway, and the furthest corner of my yard (from the spigot) is ~75'. I was working with what I had, and that was the 100' Jose and two 50' hoses. I got another NeverKink 100' hose the other day for the backyard and another Orbit gear drive sprinkler to add onto the 4-way manifold.

I like having the 100' hose go to the halfway point of my driveway, and having the manifold there. I then attach the other 50' hoses and the 100' at that point (recently only had a two-way splitter until I got the 4-way). Think of it as the manifold is in the middle of the furthest point I want to water.

The reason that this system works for me is only because of the Orbit sprinkler. The pressure to rotate the sprinkler is FAR less than what is required to move another type. This allows you to run more of them off of the same supply (what goes off of the manifold). I can tailor the spray at the head for the style of stream I want, and diffuse the spray as well at the head. For example, I might have the head at the far corner of my yard, and I want to water the parkways, and the front portion of the left side of my lawn. I'll set two of the hoses set back about 15' from the street, with their sprays facing each other. I'll then put the third along the edge of the street facing my yard, where it's stream would be shooting over the parkway into the front part of the yard, reaching into the arc of the other two sprinklers. This allows me to have the front 1/3 of that side covered.

The great thing about the manifold at the middle is that if I turned all 3 valves open full-bore, I would have water shooting into my driveway, and my neighbors yard by the sprinkler at the street. When it's set up like this, I'll open it enough to where I can cover the parkway, and the front of the yard. It would be so much easier if I had a square or rectangular yard, but I don't. Think "house in a cul-de-sac, except I'm in a curve on the road.

When I'm done watering that portion of the yard, I move the sprinkler on the street into the middle 1/3 of the yard, change the throw to 360°, and move the other two another 20', to cover the other 1/3.

If you love ok at the pictures of my yard renovation, I've got some panoramic photos that should make it clear. Sorry for the long winded explanation, but I'd thought it would be best to show the flexibility of the sprinklers and the placement strategy that I use so you can see if it might work for you. Believe me, if I had a yard where set it and forget it system like the one previously posted would work, I'd have purchased it 😉


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I have 2 hose timers. One is a Melnor 4 zone timer



And the other is a Orbit 2 zone timer



I like them both, but if I had to do it over again I might get a 4 zone version of Orbit timer instead of the 4 zone Melnor I have.

For sprinklers I have 1 oscillating that covers a rectangle section of my side yard, a pop up that I made to cover the rest of the side yard which is kind of pie shaped. These are both connected to the 2 zone Orbit timer

On the front yard I have 2 home made pop up sprinklers and a Orbit gear drive sprinkler. Each are connected to the 4 zone Melnor timer.

I made my sprinklers with a sprinkler spike, small riser, and a pop up sprinkler that are used for in ground systems. Each one cost less than $10 for me to make simply by screwing the pieces together. With those hooked up to the hose timers, it's kind of like a poor man's irrigation system and I'm pleased with it so far.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Look into building a few of these...

http://www.organiclawndiy.com/2012/07/how-to-mount-rotor-sprinkler-on-spike.html

:thumbup:

Check out gregonfire's 2017 TTTF/KBG Renovation for some pictures on his setup. You should be able to daisy chain 2-3 without any issues.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I went to Lowe's today for an unrelated item I needed to pick up, and a leaky hose that I had to return. Turns out the new 100' NeverKink doesn't have a good crimp on the female end, and even with a new gasket, it would still leak. Two of my old NeverKink's have brass fittings, and one of them has an aluminum. I prefer the brass. It's going to be a moot point when I get my Eley reel, but that's another thing altogether.

I picked up a cut-off riser and a 180° spray head, and I had a zinc spike from an old impact sprinkler. I fabbed it up, and put that out in the parkway, and wanted to see what kind of coverage I would get with it. I like it so far, but on the long parkway, it's kind of a stretch to cover everything, but by my mailbox, I won't have any problem.


I connected my pressure gauge at the manifold, and I have 52 psi(same at the spigot). I measured the pressure drop with all 3 of the Orbit Gear drives running, and how much the pressure drop is for each head. You'll see the mess of hoses in the middle of the driveway in a pic down below; that's where the manifold is at. 



My pressure with all 3 valves open, whether it's the gear drive, or the spray head on the riser drops to 25 psi. I actually have less waste water with this setup, and I like the fact that I don't have to move as much. I'll probably go get another head later on, but right now I've got a lot of other things to tend to. Hoping I'll get some rain in the next few days. Here's a picture of what my setup looks like while it's running with all 3 gear drives, and then only 2 of them and the spray head.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Incredible feedback! Thank you, Everyone. I've got a plan in place and am trying to get everything set up. It's not going to be pretty, but it will be functional. I'm juggling several things at the moment but will post some pics later tonight when I get some free time. TLF pride.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

An item of note.

I had that 4 ball valve. The internal id in the ball valve is very small and restricts the flow. Tractor supply has one with larger I'd for the same or lower price.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I went to Lowe's today for an unrelated item I needed to pick up, and a leaky hose that I had to return. Turns out the new 100' NeverKink doesn't have a good crimp on the female end, and even with a new gasket, it would still leak. Two of my old NeverKink's have brass fittings, and one of them has an aluminum. I prefer the brass. It's going to be a moot point when I get my Eley reel, but that's another thing altogether.
> 
> I picked up a cut-off riser and a 180° spray head, and I had a zinc spike from an old impact sprinkler. I fabbed it up, and put that out in the parkway, and wanted to see what kind of coverage I would get with it. I like it so far, but on the long parkway, it's kind of a stretch to cover everything, but by my mailbox, I won't have any problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information on your setup. I sped down to Lowes this morning to get all of my supplies and then started experimenting with the right layout. I ended up with a system much like yours. I did connect my manifold directly to the spigot, though, since I did not utilize my driveway the way that you do. I'm very happy with the end result and so very relieved by the time and effort I will be saving by having this nice little setup.
By the way, the g force hoses sold at Lowes have been really good for me. They may even be a bit cheaper than the NeverKink.



Colonel K0rn said:


> You might have seen the renovation that I've done on my front yard.


I don't get over to the warm season world very often, but I did look through your thread. Tons and tons of work that you done there! I agree with you on the benefit of leveling. That is something I want to do down the road. I've been taking notes from wardconnor on that subject. Thanks for posting those pictures of your setup. Being able to visualize at least one route was helpful in my imagining of how I would set mine up.



j4c11 said:


> Use multiple hoses on hose guides.


Those hose guides look awesome. I ordered some on Amazon, but the expected delivery is next month. All of the other online options were too expensive for the amount of guides that I need. I thought I would get all MacGyver by fashioning them myself out of wire clothes hangers. Wrong! Even if they were strong enough, my wife would probably draw a line at that point. Fortunately, I found something at a Wal-Mart that I believe I can use after a little modification.

As my setup exists right now, installing the guides is the only thing I still need to do. My seeds look like they are going to be sprouting soon--perhaps in the next day or two. I will need to move quickly tomorrow morning to get all of the guides installed. I hope I don't do more damage by walking all over the yard during the installation than I would if I just left the hoses in place on the ground.



j4c11 said:


> While you're at it, hook up the hoses to an Orbit 4 port timer and you can go about your business, it will water 3 times a day automatically.


I almost went in that direction. Right now, I'm going to need to be outside anyway, as I still have about a 2000 sq ft area that I need to hand water. A simple replacement of my manifold with the port timer should be an easy thing to do down the road.



ken-n-nancy said:


> You don't want to be dragging the hose across the just-germinated grass.


Thanks for the clarity here. I knew that it couldn't be good. I was used to hearing a padded thud of the hose provided by all the grass and weeds that I used to have. Once I began hearing that thud of the hose against the bare soil, I knew I had to do something different.



Vols_fan08 said:


> The orbit sprinkler is way better than the impact I used to use. Great coverage. It doesn't work it's way out of the ground either like an impact does.


I love my impact sprinklers and am still using them in the setup I put together today. But I have to agree: Those orbit sprinklers are really, really nice. They fit the bill for what you need in a reno.



FlyMike said:


> it's kind of like a poor man's irrigation system and I'm pleased with it so far.


That's exactly how I feel about what I put together today. But I am so relieved to have it. And it does the job!



ericgautier said:


> Check out gregonfire's 2017 TTTF/KBG Renovation for some pictures on his setup. You should be able to daisy chain 2-3 without any issues.


Yeah, that is a great thread. I was able to daisy chain them. No problem. CK's setup is the better option for a reno because it minimizes hoses on the ground. However, I found Greg's setup to be better suited for my yard. The only issue is that the sprinklers run through the middle of the yard, which means that there are hoses there as well. That probably isn't as much of an issue with KBG. I'm going to try to get my hoses off of the ground tomorrow.



g-man said:


> An item of note.
> 
> I had that 4 ball valve. The internal id in the ball valve is very small and restricts the flow. Tractor supply has one with larger I'd for the same or lower price.


Thanks for the heads-up, g-man, as always. Unfortunately, I bought my supplies this morning. Still, I'm very happy with the results. Bottom line is that the majority of my lawn is staying wet with minimal effort from me and without damage from a massive hose scraping and pounding the surface.

I'm posting some pictures below. It was almost dark by the time I could take these. I'll try to get more soon.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

There are so many things there that it is difficult to track.

I've got two impact sprinklers covering areas near the house, as well as a handheld sprayer for a small side yard. Then I have 8 Orbit sprinklers split between my front and back yards, all of which are connected by 50 ft and 25 ft hoses. I have two splitter manifolds supplying the water to the 10 sprinklers.

The coverage is not absolutely perfect, but I am ok with that. 95 percent of my lawn is getting covered with this setup. You all handled that dilemma all too easily


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice job! Aren't those Orbit sprinklers the bee's knees?

You may want to keep in mind that the impact sprinklers might put down droplets of water that are a bit too large, and can dislodge some of the newly germinated grass. Also, I don't think you'll have any issues with the germination around where the sprinklers are located, if you can just reach them by hand, and give 'em a little spritz of grow juice every time you water. Proper placement of the heads should be just fine. The main thing is that you got something out there that will allow you to cover 95% of the yard. When I had the washout the 2nd day after seed down, I was really down in the dumps, but as my wife succinctly put it, "Grass has been growing for millennia without our help. I think it'll be just fine." She was right. In this hobby, I've found that time and patience are the best two tools that we have to achieve our goals.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Awesome, CK. Thanks for the guidance through this watering issue.
I've got a free hour this morning, so I'm about to head out to put some final tweaks on the system. Then, no more walking on the lawn!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

This is labeled as a plant supporter. I cut them into halves and fashioned them to support a hose.



I couldn't elevate all hoses due to limited supply of wire and a lack of tautness in the hose. Still, not a bad outcome for limited planning and implementation time.

I could substantially improve this design if I had another try, but I don't think I should continue walking on the seed.





















It's not elegant, but Folks, this is gonna work :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is the green patches? New seed or old grass?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

g-man said:


> What is the green patches? New seed or old grass?


Old grass and some weeds.

I don't have any germination yet. I've been fooled a time or two by some wild onions, which apparently have recently found my yard to be hospitable.


----------

